# aporcar



## margara00

hola, 
alguien sabe como se dice "aporcar" en ingles, encontre su significado en español esta en RAE pero no se. alguien me da una manito, algun agronomo por ahi. gracias

margara


----------



## Thel

Hola,

En www.diccionarios.com nos indican

aporcar --> to earth up

¡Espero que te sirva! ^_^


----------



## lpfr

to re-ridge


----------



## Thel

Hi,
I thought "ridge" had more to do with "surco", "surcar", rather than covering a plant with earth. But, of course, I stand to be corrected! ^_^


----------



## lpfr

En realidad encontré "re-ridge" en este diccionario, pasando por el francés "butter" que quiere decir aporcar.


----------



## Thel

¡Pues muchas gracias por la aclaración! Y me quedo con tu diccionario para mis oscuros devaneos con el francés. ^_^


----------



## Sherlockat

It could be: * Hoe:* to break up soil, remove plants, etc. by using a garden tool with a long handle and a blade. [cited from OUP]


----------



## k-in-sc

If you mean piling up soil around celery, asparagus, etc., to blanch it, there's no term I'm aware of other than "mound up soil (around the plants)."
Hoeing is cultivation to eliminate weeds.


----------



## vicdark

*aporcar* = _to hill_

http://www.veggiegardener.com/how-to-hill-potatoes-in-a-raised-bed/


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, to hill = to mound, but you still have to say what it is you're hilling/mounding (soil).


----------



## Sherlockat

vicdark said:


> *aporcar* = _to hill_
> 
> http://www.veggiegardener.com/how-to-hill-potatoes-in-a-raised-bed/





k-in-sc said:


> Yes, to hill = to mound, but you still have to say what it is you're hilling/mounding (soil).



At last! 
Someone (like you) has been able to give a 'perfect' answer.
Thanks guys


----------



## k-in-sc

Actually, after looking at more examples, I agree with Vic -- you can hill other vegetables besides potatoes. You just have to make sure it's clear you mean piling soil up to blanch them, rather than planting them in a hill (like squash). It's a shorthand term -- usually when this technique is discussed in more detail, it's described as "mounding soil around the base of the plants."


----------

